# había / habían cuatro gallinas



## Vanchi

Hola Gente,

Siempre dije:
Había UNA gallina
Había*N* cuatro gallinaS

Sin embargo me corrigieron diciendo que si en presente se dice:
*Hay *UNA gallina
*Hay *cuatro gallinaS
(Vale decir: Invariable respecto al número)

...entonces en el pasado es EXACTAMENTE lo mismo: Invariable respecto al número:
*Había *UNA gallina
*Había *cuatro gallinas.

¿Es cierto? ¿Se dice *había *o *habían *4 gallinas?

Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Haber SIEMPRE en singular. 

Había mucha gente
Hubo muchos invitados
Había demasiadas personas. 

Te sugiero que consultes el DPD de la RAE. Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Había cuatro gallinas
Hubo cuatro gallinas
Solía haber cuatro gallinas
Sigue habiendo cuatro gallinas
Habrá cuatro gallinas

... siempre en singular (y 3.ª persona).


----------



## candy-man

Hola a todo el mundo:

¿Hay alguien que pueda ayudarme resolver el siguiente problema?


*1.* Fue elegida Miss Mundo;y eso que*_____ *otra*s *más guapas.

Respuestas  entre cuáles(*¿*las que*?*) hay que elegir:

a)hubieron b)habían c)había d)haya

Bueno, teniendo en cuenta que tras el hueco tenemos la *s,*es decir plural,nada indica que *la b*  sea incorrecta para no optar por usarla,pero la clave dice que la respuesta *c *es la mejor. ¿Por qué?

 A Uds. les pido que corrijan cualquier errores míos.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jellby

El verbo "haber", con el significado de existir, es impersonal y se construye *siempre* en tercera persona singular.

Hay patatas
Había patatas
Hubo patatas
Sigue habiendo patatas
Puede haber patatas
Ha habido patatas


----------



## aceituna

Porque es una forma impersonal. "Otras más guapas" es el complemento directo, así que no hace falta que concuerde con el verbo.

En presente: hay otras más guapas.
En imperfecto: había otras más guapas.

Utilizar "habían" es un error muy común, pero no por eso deja de ser incorrecto.

Un saludo 

_Vaya, se me adelantó Jellby...._


----------



## Farro

Lo de habían en frases impersonales con compelmento directo en plural se lo he oído mucho a gente que habla normalmente catalán, es una influencia del catalán? Alguien puede resolverme esta duda?
A mi me suena fatal.

Saludos


----------



## roseruf

Farro said:


> Lo de habían en frases impersonales con *complemento *directo en plural se lo he oído mucho a gente que habla normalmente catalán, es una influencia del catalán? Alguien puede resolverme esta duda?A mi me suena fatal.
> Saludos


Creo que no, de hecho, en catalán la gente comente el mismo error! Sería "n'hi havia de més guapes" pero a veces oyes decir incorrectamente N'hi havien de mes guapes". 
Curiosamente lo estoy comentando con una compañera y de tan común que es, ¡ya dudo de si es incorrecto! Creo que deberíamos trasladar esta pregunta al foro de catalán!
Saludos,
Roser


----------



## Avanzo

Me gustaría saber si debe emplearse "había muchos niños en la playa" o "habían muchos niños en la playa".


----------



## jaxavi

Creo que lo correcto es "Había muchos niños en la playa".

Según el DPD:

Puesto que el sustantivo que aparece en estas construcciones es el complemento directo, el hecho de que dicho sustantivo sea plural no supone que el verbo haya de ir también en plural, ya que la concordancia con el verbo la determina el sujeto, no el complemento directo. Por consiguiente, en estos casos, lo más apropiado es que el verbo permanezca en singular, y así sucede en el uso culto mayoritario, especialmente en la lengua escrita, tanto en España como en América: «Había muchos libros en aquella casa» (Ocampo Cornelia [Arg. 1988]); «Había unos muchachos correteando» (VLlosa Tía [Perú 1977]); «Hubo varios heridos graves» (Valladares Esperanza [Cuba 1985]); «Habrá muchos muertos» (Chao Altos [Méx. 1991])


----------



## Pinairun

Avanzo said:


> Me gustaría saber si debe emplearse "había muchos niños en la playa" o "habían muchos niños en la playa".


 

El verbo haber, cuando no actúa como auxiliar para conjugar otros verbos, es impersonal. Se conjuga siempre en singular, tercera persona.

El presente es _la prueba del algodón_: 
*Hay* muchos niños en la playa.

¿Dirías _"*han*" muchos niños en la playa_?


----------



## Jellby

Otra prueba es sustituir por un pronombre. Dirías "*los* hay" o "*los* había", pero no "ellos hay" ni "ellos habían", lo que demuestra que "muchos niños" es objeto directo y no sujeto, y por lo tanto el verbo no concuerda con ellos.


----------



## ginnyzgz

Como ya te han dicho, cuando el verbo haber actúa como auxiliar no tiene que conjugarse. Sin embargo, hay bastante gente que utiliza esta forma de modo incorrecto conjugando el verbo cuando la forma es plural. No conozco la lengua catalana pero puede deberse a que en este idioma sea así ya que la mayoría de la gente que comete este error son catalanoparlantes. Si alguien me pudiera contestar a esto se lo agradecería porque siempre me ha llamado la atención este fallo.


----------



## Pinairun

ginnyzgz said:


> Como ya te han dicho, cuando el verbo haber actúa como auxiliar no tiene que conjugarse. Sin embargo, hay bastante gente que utiliza esta forma de modo incorrecto conjugando el verbo cuando la forma es plural. No conozco la lengua catalana pero puede deberse a que en este idioma sea así ya que la mayoría de la gente que comete este error son catalanoparlantes. Si alguien me pudiera contestar a esto se lo agradecería porque siempre me ha llamado la atención este fallo.


 

En este hilo del foro catalán se debatió ampliamente sobre el uso del plural  en la formas impersonales del verbo haber.

Si puedes leerlo, verás que no está tan claro. En el post  #26 ,y en referencia a la Gramática póstuma de Favra de 1948, dice que hasta entonces era incorrecto, pero que dada su incorporación a la lengua hablada quizá terminaría por ser admitido también en la escrita.

No sé a día de hoy cómo están las cosas. Si tienes verdadero interés podrías plantearlo en el foro de catalán.

Un saludo


----------



## Avanzo

ambas son correctas


----------



## aunaprendo

Hola foreros-
Yo tenía entendido que sola se usa la palabra «había» en el singular - «había dos hombres conversando cuando entré.....».  Es el uso correcto no?.  Pero tambien sé, y he oído,  que en el habla coloquial se usa la palabra en el plural «habían».

Acabo de ver en un libro de texto de español «Habían dos templos...».  Esto sería incorrecto no es cierto? bueno pues por donde yo sabía.

O es que hay excepciones.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## XiaoRoel

_*Había*_ _dos templos_. _Había_ es impersonal y _templos_ no es el sujeto sino el OD.


----------



## Summer_rose

Hola aunaprendo,

En efecto, el verbo haber indicando existencia sólo se usa en singular. "Habían dos templos" es por tanto incorrecto, aunque es un error muy común (yo lo he oido incluso en el Telediario en televisión). La razón es que en este contexto "haber" funciona como verbo impersonal, es decir, no tiene sujeto.

"habían" sólo podría decirse cuando el verbo "haber" actúa como auxiliar, por ejemplo "(ellos) habían construido dos templos".

Saludos,
Summer


----------



## aunaprendo

mil gracias es lo que creía


----------



## Namarne

Si pasas la frase a presente ya no hay duda posible: _Hay dos templos_.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De la Sección de Preguntas Frecuentes de la RAE:


*Había muchas personas, ha habido quejas, hubo problemas*
Cuando el verbo _haber _se emplea para denotar la mera presencia o existencia de personas o cosas, funciona como impersonal y, por lo tanto, se usa solamente en tercera persona del singular (que en el presente de indicativo adopta la forma especial _hay:_ _Hay muchos niños en el parque_). En estos casos, el elemento nominal que acompaña al verbo no es el sujeto (los verbos impersonales carecen de sujeto), sino el complemento directo. En consecuencia, es erróneo poner el verbo en plural cuando el elemento nominal se refiere a varias personas o cosas, ya que la concordancia del verbo la determina el sujeto, nunca el complemento directo. Así, oraciones como _Habían muchas personas en la sala, Han habido algunas quejas _o _Hubieron problemas para entrar al concierto_ son incorrectas; debe decirse_ Había muchas personas en la sala, Ha habido algunas quejas, Hubo problemas para entrar al concierto._ 
[Más información en el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas,_ s/v haber, 4].


----------



## litelchau

Pregunto a los foreros catalanes. ¿Es más frecuente este error en Cataluña por influencia del catalán?

En Andalucía es poco frecuente escucharlo.


----------



## Namarne

Bueno, no sé si esto es cosa de este foro, pero el tema es curioso. Aquí se escucha mucho este error, pero en catalán es más fácil cometerlo al conjugar el presente que el pasado o el futuro, al contrario que en castellano. 
Así que no sabría decir si hay influencia de una lengua sobre la otra.


----------



## Summer_rose

litelchau said:


> Pregunto a los foreros catalanes. ¿Es más frecuente este error en Cataluña por influencia del catalán?
> 
> En Andalucía es poco frecuente escucharlo.



Bueno, en catalán la situación es exactamente la misma que en castellano: Para decir "hay" también se debe usar siempre el singular ("hi ha"). En ese sentido, el catalán no debería influir negativamente dado que la construcción correcta es la misma que en castellano. Otra cosa es que, como ha dicho Namarne, en catalán sea más fácil cometer el error al usar el presente ("hi han").


----------



## las cosas facilitas

ToñoTorreón said:


> De la Sección de Preguntas Frecuentes de la RAE:
> 
> 
> *Había muchas personas, ha habido quejas, hubo problemas*
> 4].



¿'ha habido quejas'?, yo creo que es 'han habido quejas'


----------



## litelchau

las cosas facilitas said:


> ¿'ha habido quejas'?, yo creo que es 'han habido quejas'


 No. Esta es precísamente la discusión de este hilo.

El verbo _haber_ como impersonal siempre va en singular.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

litelchau said:


> No. Esta es precísamente la discusión de este hilo.
> 
> El verbo _haber_ como impersonal siempre va en singular.



pero es que está usado dos veces: como auxiliar y como propio.

Quejas han existido/habido siempre.

saludos


----------



## litelchau

Con *existir*, *quejas* es el sujeto y concuerda con él en plural.

Con *haber*, *quejas* es el complemento directo y el verbo permanece en singular por ser impersonal.

Aunque signifiquen lo mismo, las estructuras sintácticas son diferentes.


----------



## Jellby

las cosas facilitas said:


> pero es que está usado dos veces: como auxiliar y como propio.
> 
> Quejas han existido/habido siempre.



Quejas *han* existido siempre.
Quejas *ha* habido siempre.

"Existir" y "haber" no funcionan igual, aunque el significado sea equivalente. De hecho, si jugamos un poco con la frase:

Estas quejas siempre *las ha* habido ("las" sustituye al objeto directo, duplicado, no al sujeto).
Estas quejas siempre *han* existido

Todo intento de intercambiar "habido" y "existido" en estas frases resulta bastante grotesco.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pues sigo sin verlo claro.
Cuando el verbo 'haber' es axuliar se emplea para formar los tiempos compuestos de la conjugación. Para ello, se combinan todas las formas simples de _haber_ con el participio en _-o_ del verbo que se esté conjugando.
Y por otro lado se habla de 'impersonalidad'.

Entonces:

'se han producido graves inundaciones', ' se han establecido criterios nuevos', son frases impersonales, y el verbo haber toma el número del objeto directo, o ¿ quizá lo correcto es:
' se ha producido graves inundaciones' ?

saludos


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

¿Es posible que se trate de un texto antiguo en que el verbo haber - quizás - pudiera haberse utilizado en el sentido de "tener"?


----------



## litelchau

las cosas facilitas said:


> Pues sigo sin verlo claro.
> Cuando el verbo 'haber' es axuliar se emplea para formar los tiempos compuestos de la conjugación. Para ello, se combinan todas las formas simples de _haber_ con el participio en _-o_ del verbo que se esté conjugando.
> Y por otro lado se habla de 'impersonalidad'.
> 
> Entonces:
> 
> 'se han producido graves inundaciones', ' se han establecido criterios nuevos', son frases impersonales, y el verbo haber toma el número del objeto directo, o ¿ quizá lo correcto es:
> ' se ha producido graves inundaciones' ?
> 
> saludos


 En las dos frases que propones, tanto _graves inundaciones_ como _criterios nuevos_ son los sujetos. Por ello, el verbo va en plural, como exige la concordancia.

Con el verbo *haber* impersonal, aunque parezca que lleva sujeto, no lo lleva. Lo que a ti te parece el sujeto es en realidad el objeto directo. Por eso no se establece concordancia entre ellos: el verbo *haber* impersonal permanece siempre en singular.

Se ve muy bien en presente:
_Hay un libro en la mesa._
_Hay cinco libros en la mesa._

Pues es igual en pasado:
_Había un libro en la mesa._
_Había cinco libros en la mesa._

_Ha habido un libro en la mesa._
_Ha habido cinco libros en la mesa._


----------



## Jellby

las cosas facilitas said:


> 'se han producido graves inundaciones', ' se han establecido criterios nuevos', son frases impersonales.



Esas frases no son impersonales desde el punto de vista sintáctico, son pasivas reflejas. Precisamente la diferencia entre la impersonal con "se" y la pasiva refleja es que en esta última el verbo concuerda con el complemento/sujeto, y ocurre también en presente, por supuesto:

Se producen graves inundaciones.
Se establecen criterios nuevos.

Creo que lo más sencillo es aceptar que el verbo "haber", cuando significa "existir", se conjuga *siempre* en tercera persona singular, en todos los tiempos y perífrasis. Esto quiere decir que "sigue habiendo" y "podrá haber" también se incluyen, pues "haber" es el verbo principal de la perífrasis, aunque el que se conjuga sea "seguir" y "poder".


----------



## yancy

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
En la siguiente oracion se conguja había o habían

Aunque *había* muchas quejas, una queja expresó la frustración con el rey británico...


----------



## Mephistofeles

Ya que el sujeto (quejas) es plural, yo escribiría _"Había*n"*_


----------



## ManPaisa

yancy said:


> En la siguiente oracion se conguja había o habían
> 
> Aunque *había* muchas quejas, una queja expresó la frustración con el rey británico...



_Había_.  Siempre _había, hubo, habrá, hay_ (en singular).

_Habían _sólo cuando se trata del *auxiliar *_haber_:  _Habían oído muchas quejas.

_


Mephistofeles said:


> Ya que el sujeto (quejas) es plural, yo escribiría _"Había*n"*_


 _Quejas _no es sujeto sino complemento directo.


----------



## azulmaría

Lo correcto en este caso es usar la forma singular. Así lo enuncia el DPD:

*4.* Verbo impersonal. Además de su empleo como auxiliar, el otro uso fundamental de _haber_ es denotar la presencia o existencia de lo designado por el sustantivo que lo acompaña y que va normalmente pospuesto al verbo: _Hay alguien esperándote; Había un taxi en la puerta; Mañana no habrá función; Hubo un serio problema. _Como se ve en el primer ejemplo, en este uso, la tercera persona del singular del presente de indicativo adopta la forma especial _hay._ Esta construcción es heredera de la existente en latín tardío _«habere_ (siempre en tercera persona del singular) + nombre singular o plural en acusativo». Así pues, etimológicamente, esta construcción carece de sujeto; es, por tanto, impersonal y, en consecuencia, el sustantivo pospuesto desempeña la función de complemento directo. Prueba de su condición de complemento directo es que puede ser sustituido por los pronombres de acusativo _lo(s), la(s):_ _Hubo un problema_ > _Lo hubo; No habrá función _> _No la habrá_. Puesto que el sustantivo que aparece en estas construcciones es el complemento directo, el hecho de que dicho sustantivo sea plural no supone que el verbo haya de ir también en plural, ya que la concordancia con el verbo la determina el sujeto, no el complemento directo. Por consiguiente, en estos casos, lo más apropiado es que el verbo permanezca en singular, y así sucede en el uso culto mayoritario, especialmente en la lengua escrita, tanto en España como en América: _«Había muchos libros en aquella casa»_ (Ocampo _Cornelia_ [Arg. 1988]); _«Había unos muchachos correteando» _(VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); _«Hubo varios heridos graves»_ (Valladares _Esperanza_ [Cuba 1985]); _«Habrá muchos muertos»_ (Chao _Altos_ [Méx. 1991]). La misma inmovilidad en singular del verbo conjugado debe producirse en el caso de que _haber_ forme parte de una perífrasis con _poder, soler, deber, ir a,_ etc.: _«En torno de una estrella como el Sol puede haber varios planetas»_ (Claro _Sombra_ [Chile 1995]); _«En esta causa va a haber muchos puntos oscuros»_ (MtzMediero _Bragas_ [Esp. 1982]). No obstante, la excepcionalidad que supone la existencia de un verbo impersonal transitivo, sumado al influjo de otros verbos que comparten con _haber_ su significado «existencial», como _estar, existir, ocurrir,_ todos ellos verbos personales con sujeto, explica que muchos hablantes interpreten erróneamente el sustantivo que aparece pospuesto al verbo _haber_ como su sujeto y, consecuentemente, pongan el verbo en tercera persona del plural cuando dicho sustantivo es plural: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_«Hubieron muchos factores que se opusieron a la realización del proyecto»_ (_Expreso_ [Perú] 22.4.90); 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_«Entre ellos habían dos niñas embarazadas»_ (_Caretas_ [Perú] 1.8.96); incluso se ha llegado al extremo de generar una forma de plural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_hayn_ para el presente de indicativo, con el fin de establecer la oposición singular/plural también en este tiempo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_«En el centro también hayn cafés»_ (Medina _Cosas_ [Méx. 1990]). Paralelamente, se comete también el error de pluralizar el verbo conjugado cuando _haber_ forma parte de una perífrasis: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_«Dice el ministro que van a haber reuniones con diferentes cancilleres»_ (_Universal_ [Ven.] 6.11.96). Aunque es uso muy extendido en el habla informal de muchos países de América y se da también en España, especialmente entre hablantes catalanes, se debe seguir utilizando este verbo como impersonal en la lengua culta formal, de acuerdo con el uso mayoritario entre los escritores de prestigio.


----------



## yancy

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## elnickestalibre

Esto aclara muchas cosas. Claro, pero entonces yo tengo una duda, ¿cuándo se usa el plural "habían"? ¿O es que no existe tal plural en el verbo haber?


----------



## Namarne

elnickestalibre said:


> ¿cuándo se usa el plural "habían"?


Siempre que el sujeto sea plural, de tercera persona y cuadre el tiempo verbal... 
_No habían sabido qué decir. 
Se pusieron muy contentos porque no habían ganado nunca la copa. 
_


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok, cuando haya tercera persona del plural en la acción de la oración.

No había sabido qué decir - una persona es la que no lo supo.
No habían sabido qué decir - plural, aquí son varias las personas.

Se pusieron muy contentos porque no habían ganado nunca la copa - esta es frase plural, no cabe otra, son varias las personas que se pusieron contentas.

El singular sería:
Se puso muy contento porque no había ganado nunca la copa -aquí sería una sola persona la que se puso contento y es singular.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Aviador

elnickestalibre said:


> Esto aclara muchas cosas. Claro, pero entonces yo tengo una duda, ¿cuándo se usa el plural "habían"? ¿O es que no existe tal plural en el verbo haber?


Creo que para determiar más fácilmente cuándo usar la conjugación en plural de _haber_, conviene pesar que hay dos verbos _haber_ distintos. Uno, el auxiliar que usamos en la construcción de los tiempos compuestos y otro, el que significa existencia u ocurrencia. Aunque en infinitivo se escriben igual, se trata en realidad de dos verbos diferentes.

El *haber auxiliar* se conjuga como la mayoría de los verbos en castellano en todas las personas plurales y singulares concordando como siempre con su sujeto. Por ejemplo:


*Él habia* escrito un libro.
*Ellos habían* escrito un libro.

El otro _haber_, el _*haber de existencia*_, es diferente a la mayoría de los verbos en castellano, ya que es impersonal y, consecuentemente, *no tiene sujeto*. Por eso mismo es que se conjuga sólo en una persona, la tercera singular. Además, no es correcto conjugarlo en concordancia con su complemento porque esto no existe en castellano. Ningún verbo de la lengua española se conjuga concordando con su complemento:


*Había* un libro.
*Había* muchos libros.
Otra cosa que sucede con este verbo es que la conjugación de presente del indicativo es diferente a la del otro verbo _haber_; es *hay* en lugar de *ha*. Esta es otra pista para saber de qué verbo estamos hablando.

Espero haberte ayudado, elnickestalibre.

Saludos.


----------



## Sergi G.

las cosas facilitas said:


> pero es que está usado dos veces: como auxiliar y como propio.
> 
> Quejas han existido/habido siempre.
> 
> saludos


Hola!

A pesar de que algunos usuarios te hayan comentado que tu ejemplo es grotesco al comparar "haber" con "existir", a mí la frase que propones me parece genial, primero porque esa frase en particular en donde un sustantivo plural precede a "han habido" no suena tan mal como aquellas en las que el sustantivo va detrás. De hecho, yo diría que es casi más usado el verbo en la forma de tu ejemplo que la teóricamente correcta, lo cual me llega al segundo punto, que es poner sobre la mesa la radical convencionalidad  (artificialidad y arbitrariedad) del criterio que decreta la imcorrección del uso plural, especialmente en los tiempos distintos al presente, pues decir que existir no es impersonal pero haber sí lo es, y que en un caso estamos ante un sujeto y en otro ante un objeto directo, es un argumento absolutamente artificial y sacado de la chistera se mire como se mire. Y ya casi dictatorial teniendo en cuenta lo extendido de su uso.

A mí particularmente me suenan mal, vulgar, muchas frases usando haber en plural, pero reconozco que desde un punto de vista lógico me parece aceptable porque el criterio de la impersonalidad, repito, me parece un mal truco sin sustento semántico.

Enhorabuena por tu ejemplo!


----------



## Aviador

¿Sergi, dirías _Yo tienen dos libros_?


----------



## Hybrizzy12

Vanchi said:


> Hola Gente,
> 
> Siempre dije:
> Había UNA gallina
> Había*N* cuatro gallinaS
> 
> Sin embargo me corrigieron diciendo que si en presente se dice:
> *Hay *UNA gallina
> *Hay *cuatro gallinaS
> (Vale decir: Invariable respecto al número)
> 
> ...entonces en el pasado es EXACTAMENTE lo mismo: Invariable respecto al número:
> *Había *UNA gallina
> *Había *cuatro gallinas.
> 
> ¿Es cierto? ¿Se dice *había *o *habían *4 gallinas?
> 
> Saludos


Pienso en este caso que independientemente del tiempo en el que se de la oracion, lo que define la oracion es que el verbo es para plural no singular, eso me parece.


----------



## Aviador

Hybrizzy12 said:


> Pienso en este caso que independientemente del tiempo en el que se de la oracion, lo que define la oracion es que el verbo es para plural no singular, eso me parece.


Exacto, el verbo _haber_ cuando denota existencia *siempre* se conjuga en *tercera persona singular*, en todos los tiempos y en todos los modos.
A eso se debe mi pregunta (capciosa, por supuesto) a Sergi. Imagino que su respuesta será que no, que no se puede decir _Yo tienen dos libros _ porque el sujeto de la oración no es _dos libros_, sino _*yo*_ y entonces el verbo debe conjugarse en primera persona singular. Como ya dije en anteriores intervenciones, *los verbos en castellano no se conjugan en concordancia con sus complementos* (en este caso el complemento directo _dos libros_), sino con su sujeto. Entonces, la oración correcta es _Yo *tengo* dos libros_.

Todos los verbos impersonales en nuestra lengua, a diferencia de los personales, se conjugan sólo en tercera persona singular, invariablemente. Entonces, siguiendo con mi ejemplo de la pregunta capciosa, tenemos lo siguiente:

_Yo *tuve* un libro_. (verbo personal con sujeto singular y complemento directo *singular *)
_Yo *tuve* dos libros_. (verbo personal con sujeto singular y complemento directo *plural *)
El verbo personal _tener_ se conjuga en primera persona singular (_yo_) sin importar si el complemento directo de la oración cambia a plural, correcto.

Veamos ahora con el verbo _haber_:

∅_ *hubo* un libro_.  (verbo *impersonal* conjugado en tercera singular con complemento directo *singular *)
∅ _*hubo* dos libros_.  (verbo *impersonal* conjugado en tercera singular con complemento directo *plural *)
El verbo _haber_ no tiene sujeto, así que puse ese símbolo de conjunto vacío en el lugar que ocuparía el sujeto si lo tuviera para que quede más claro que _un libro_ y _dos libros_ no son los sujetos del verbo, sino sus complementos directos y, por lo tanto, no se puede conjugar _haber_ en concordancia con ellos.
Como un ejercicio para hacerlo más patente aún, podríamos imaginar por un momento que _haber_ sí tiene sujeto y es *él* y a pesar de eso porfiadamente conjugaramos en plural concordando con el complemento. Veamos qué pasa:

_Él *hubo* un libro_.  (el verbo concuerda con el sujeto singular _*él*_ )
_Él *hubieron* dos libros_. (el verbo *no* concuerda con el sujeto singular _*él*_ )
Resulta muy evidente que no es posible conjugar _haber_ en plural.


----------



## Sergi G.

Aviador said:


> ¿Sergi, dirías _Yo tienen dos libros_?


Con todo el respeto, creo que o no has leído o entendido ninguno de mis argumentos.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Aviador

> Con todo el respeto, creo que o no has leído o entendido ninguno de mis argumentos...


Veamos.



> A pesar de que algunos usuarios te hayan comentado que tu ejemplo es grotesco al comparar "haber" con "existir"…


Los verbos _haber_ y _existir_ no son equivalentes en el contexto de lo que se discute en este hilo. _Existir_ es un verbo *personal*, es decir, lleva sujeto gramatical con el que debe concordar su conjugación y, además, es *intransitivo*, es decir, uno existe, pero uno no puede existir una cosa o, puesto de otra forma, una cosa no puede ser existida por uno. El verbo _haber_ con el significado de existencia, por otra parte, es un verbo *impersonal*, no tiene sujeto gramatical, y es *transitivo*, es decir, una cosa sí puede ser habida. Por lo tanto, la forma en que se construyen las oraciones con estos dos verbos es diferente en cada caso. Eso está respondido con ejemplos en mi anterior intervención.



> … a mí la frase que propones me parece genial, primero porque esa frase en particular en donde un sustantivo plural precede a "han habido" no suena tan mal como aquellas en las que el sustantivo va detrás…


Ya expliqué en mi anterior intervención, con lujo de detalle, que en nuestra lengua *los verbos no se conjugan concordando con sus complementos*. Las cosas facilitas y evidentemente tú también caen en el error de creer que el *tiempo compuesto* de _haber_ en ese ejemplo debe conjugarse en plural porque su complemento directo (_quejas_) es plural: _Quejas han habido siempre_ . Eso no es correcto, no tiene ninguna lógica porque, una vez más lo repito, los verbos no se conjugan concordando con sus complementos, vayan delante o detrás del verbo. En ese tiempo compuesto, el verbo _haber_ de existencia va en participio (_habido_) y el verbo _haber_ auxiliar va conjugado en tercera persona singular como en el caso de todos los verbos impersonales, porque *el tiempo compuesto *_*haber habido*_ *es una forma del impersonal *_*haber*_.



> … De hecho, yo diría que es casi más usado el verbo en la forma de tu ejemplo que la teóricamente correcta…


Sí, mucha gente, sobre todo en lo oral, comete la falta de conjugar el verbo haber de existencia en plural, sin darse cuenta de que están haciéndolo concordar con su complemento directo, algo que es completamente absurdo en nuestra lengua.



> … lo cual me llega (sic) al segundo punto, que es poner sobre la mesa la radical convencionalidad (artificialidad y arbitrariedad) del criterio que decreta la imcorrección del uso plural, especialmente en los tiempos distintos al presente, pues decir que existir no es impersonal pero haber sí lo es, y que en un caso estamos ante un sujeto y en otro ante un objeto directo, es un argumento absolutamente artificial y sacado de la chistera se mire como se mire.…


Yo más bien diría que es un argumento de toda lógica y coherente con la forma en que funciona el castellano. Lo artificioso y arbitrario es conjugar el verbo _haber_ de existencia a gusto del consumidor si desea conjugarlo concordando con su complemento directo. No, no es así la cosa.



> … A mí particularmente me suenan mal, vulgar, muchas frases usando haber en plural, pero reconozco que desde un punto de vista lógico me parece aceptable porque el criterio de la impersonalidad, repito, me parece un mal truco sin sustento semántico…


Como podrás deducir de mis repuestas, a mí sin embargo me parece absolutamente ilógico e incoherente la conjugación de cualquier verbo de nuestra lengua concordando con sus complementos. Aparte de este verbo, ¿conjugas algún otro concordando no con su sujeto, sino con sus complementos?

Ya ves, comprendo perfectamente tus argumentos, pero me parece que estás equivocado.

Ah, no respondiste a si encuentras la oración _Yo tienen dos libros_ correcta y si tú mismo dirías algo así.


----------



## Sergi G.

Aviador said:


> Veamos.
> 
> 
> Los verbos _haber_ y _existir_ no son equivalentes en el contexto de lo que se discute en este hilo. _Existir_ es un verbo *personal*, es decir, lleva sujeto gramatical con el que debe concordar su conjugación y, además, es *intransitivo*, es decir, uno existe, pero uno no puede existir una cosa o, puesto de otra forma, una cosa no puede ser existida por uno. El verbo _haber_ con el significado de existencia, por otra parte, es un verbo *impersonal*, no tiene sujeto gramatical, y es *transitivo*, es decir, una cosa sí puede ser habida. Por lo tanto, la forma en que se construyen las oraciones con estos dos verbos es diferente en cada caso. Eso está respondido con ejemplos en mi anterior intervención.
> 
> 
> Ya expliqué en mi anterior intervención, con lujo de detalle, que en nuestra lengua *los verbos no se conjugan concordando con sus complementos*. Las cosas facilitas y evidentemente tú también caen en el error de creer que el *tiempo compuesto* de _haber_ en ese ejemplo debe conjugarse en plural porque su complemento directo (_quejas_) es plural: _Quejas han habido siempre_ . Eso no es correcto, no tiene ninguna lógica porque, una vez más lo repito, los verbos no se conjugan concordando con sus complementos, vayan delante o detrás del verbo. En ese tiempo compuesto, el verbo _haber_ de existencia va en participio (_habido_) y el verbo _haber_ auxiliar va conjugado en tercera persona singular como en el caso de todos los verbos impersonales, porque *el tiempo compuesto *_*haber habido*_ *es una forma del impersonal *_*haber*_.
> 
> 
> Sí, mucha gente, sobre todo en lo oral, comete la falta de conjugar el verbo haber de existencia en plural, sin darse cuenta de que están haciéndolo concordar con su complemento directo, algo que es completamente absurdo en nuestra lengua.
> 
> Yo más bien diría que es un argumento de toda lógica y coherente con la forma en que funciona el castellano. Lo artificioso y arbitrario es conjugar el verbo _haber_ de existencia a gusto del consumidor si desea conjugarlo concordando con su complemento directo. No, no es así la cosa.
> 
> 
> Como podrás deducir de mis repuestas, a mí sin embargo me parece absolutamente ilógico e incoherente la conjugación de cualquier verbo de nuestra lengua concordando con sus complementos. Aparte de este verbo, ¿conjugas algún otro concordando no con su sujeto, sino con sus complementos?
> 
> Ya ves, comprendo perfectamente tus argumentos, pero me parece que estás equivocado.
> 
> Ah, no respondiste a si encuentras la oración _Yo tienen dos libros_ correcta y si tú mismo dirías algo así.


----------



## narcmell

Vanchi said:


> Hola Gente,
> 
> Siempre dije:
> Había UNA gallina
> Había*N* cuatro gallinaS
> 
> Sin embargo me corrigieron diciendo que si en presente se dice:
> *Hay *UNA gallina
> *Hay *cuatro gallinaS
> (Vale decir: Invariable respecto al número)
> 
> ...entonces en el pasado es EXACTAMENTE lo mismo: Invariable respecto al número:
> *Había *UNA gallina
> *Había *cuatro gallinas.
> 
> ¿Es cierto? ¿Se dice *había *o *habían *4 gallinas?
> 
> Saludos


Soy Nativa y esto me ha causado confusión, nunca había pensado en esta diferencia!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La Fúndeu dice (¡*clic*!):

"Cuando el verbo *haber expresa existencia o presencia de personas o cosas*, lo adecuado es *emplearlo siempre en singular: había muchas personas".*

Por mucho que hayan pasado casi cinco años en que se consultó esto por primera vez, puedo asegurar que no solo había sino que sigue habiendo solo 4 gallinas y no más...


----------

